# Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2008)

Pressemeldung:

*Fangmeldung Großhuchen aus der Isar bei Geretsried​*






141 cm, 27,8 kg

Fänger: Emmerich Uglik

Datum: 20. 9. 2008

Bericht des Fängers:

„Gefangen habe ich den Huchen auf einen Gummifisch, Spinnrute von Sportex, Shimano Rolle, 50er Maxima  Chamaeleon Schnur, in der Isar bei Geretsried, um 19.00Uhr am 20.09.08. Der Drill dauerte 30Min., 300m ging ich flussabwärts mit dem Fisch mit, bis ich ihn landen konnte. Der Fisch war 1,41m und 27,8kg schwer. Es ist mein größter Huchen und auch der größte, meines Wissens, der in der Isar bei Geretsried gefangen wurde. Ich bin Mitglied im Fischereiverein Wolfratshausen e.V.

Die Fotos hat meine Frau gemacht, Dany Uglik. Auf dem einen Foto sind meine beiden Söhne mit mir zu sehen. Links Luis 8 Jahre und David 14 Jahre. Beide begeisterte Angler, David konnte bereits seinen ersten Huchen im Januar 2007 fangen, ebenfalls in der Isar.“

Hofinger
Tier-Präparationen

Ehrenfeld 10
A-4662 Steyrermühl


----------



## rob (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

ein kräftige und herzliches petri heil zu diesem traumfisch!!!!!
ist schon gewaltig.ich freu mich auch schon wie nur was auf die kommende saison.wir müssen noch bis dezember warten.dann geht es los.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Zacharias Zander (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Super Fisch!!!!Ganz dickes Petri!!!!


----------



## Tortugaf (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*



Gratuliere für diesen tollen Fang,#6 u.was ist schon ein Lachs in Kanada #c, wenn solche Fische vor der Haustür schwimmen. |rolleyes Sollten jetzt Canadier auftauchen müsst ihr unbedingt noch die Tageskartenpreise erhöhen wegen der *"sogenahnten Gerechtigkeit"   *,u. du kannst dich duslich u.dämmlich als Guid verdienen.|supergri|supergri|supergri siehe in angelnweltweit​

*In British Columbia bald nur noch mit Guide ans Wasser??* G.tortugaf :vik:


----------



## donlotis (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Ein sehr, sehr schöner Fisch! Meinen Glückwunsch! :m

Gruß Don


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Geilomat, was fürn Fisch! :k
Ich wünsch mir nur viel mehr davon


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Schön. wenn wir deinen Traumfang erleben dürfen!


----------



## Elmelone (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Ein ganz herzliches Peri Heil zu diesem aussergewöhnlichen tollen Fisch!!:m

War es denn nur ein ''netter Beifang'' auf einer Hechttour oder ein geziehlt beangelter Fisch?;+

mfg Elmelone


----------



## Held des Angelns (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

*Alter Schwede, ach so ist ja kein Schwede !#6*


----------



## b&z_hunter (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Einfach nur Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## Kleines Fischlein (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri.....feines Teil.:m


----------



## stefclud2000 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Wahnsinnsteil!!!
Dickes Petri!
#6


----------



## flexxxone (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Wat'n Schiff |bigeyes

*FETTES PETRI!!! #6*

gruß
flexxxone


----------



## Jirko (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

holymoly |bigeyes, was für ein prachtfisch - gratulation an den glücklichen fänger für diesen ausnahmefisch #6 #h


----------



## Crazyegg (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Der Fisch war schon Gespräch beim Arbeitsdienst am Samstag vom Königsdorfer Verein 

Dickes Petri! 

Mal abwarten ob ich sowas mal in der Loisach erwische :-D


----------



## schadstoff (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Dickes Petri was ein geiler Fisch !


----------



## lino64 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Was für eine Granate !|supergri
Dem Fänger ein dickes fettes *PETRI HEIL*


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Hallojulia!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Prachtexemplar!!!


----------



## sundangler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri auf diese Bestie.


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

|schild-g auch von mir nen gaaaanz dickes Petri zu diesem Traumfang !!!!  :m


----------



## Ottmar (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Hallo E.Uglik
Ich Wünsche Dir noch mehr mehr mehr solche Huuuuchen.
                                                   MFG 
                                     #:                   Ottmar


----------



## Schluchseeangler (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Tja, was will man da noch sagen außer PETRI HEIL!!!!!!!!!

Grüßle Jogi!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Super Fisch, Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## maesox (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

WOW !!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes Ein riesen Petri zum "Isar - Kracher" !!!


----------



## huchen66 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Großhuchenfangmeldung*

Danke, hab mich heute mal hier angemeldet.. 
|supergri
grüße 
aus Bayern.


----------

